# Configuration Serveur SMTP Free Thunderbird ou Apple Mail



## alex-xiii (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de créer un compte sur Free, et, dans un grand désespoir, je ne peux pas envoyer d'emails.

Le message d'erreur (de thunderbird, mais ça fait pareil sur Apple Mail) est en pièce jointe ...

Mes réglages d'envoi : 

smtp.free.fr
port 25 
Identification par mot de passe.

Je suis à l'étranger (Angleterre). Est ce que ça joue ?

Merci d'avance.

Alex


----------



## Diablovic (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

Il faut que tu utilises le smtp du fai avec lequel tu te connectes à internet.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

d'ou l'interet de ne PAS utiliser un email free ( si on bouge beaucoup)
mais des adresses avec leur propre smtp indépendant du FAI  donc du lieu ( ca marche partout sans changement de réglage: maison , boulot  hotel , wifi d'un congrès , webcafé, copain etc)

( j'ai dit gmail,?naan, j'ai pas dit gmail, ah si je crois que j'ai dit gmail... mais pourquoi ai-je dit gmail?)


----------



## alex-xiii (3 Juillet 2008)

OK. Merci.

Je pensais juste qu'on pouvais faire comme avec gmail.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

ben non
 l'email n'est pas le point "fort" de free ( qui sous traite d'ailleurs)
son domaine c'est surtout l'adsl et pages persos gratosses


----------



## Diablovic (3 Juillet 2008)

Et http://imp.free.fr/ , ça marche pas ? (perso j'en sais rien, jamais essayé).


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

Diablovic a dit:


> Et http://imp.free.fr/ , ça marche pas ? (perso j'en sais rien, jamais essayé).


faut suivre un peu
tu vois le titre?
tu as vu le logo sur la capture?
on parle d'envoi via  logiciels ( nommés dans le titre)

pas de redaction en ligne


----------



## Diablovic (3 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> faut suivre un peu
> tu vois le titre?
> tu as vu le logo sur la capture?
> on parle d'envoi via  logiciels ( nommés dans le titre)
> ...



Oulà, désolé. :sick:
J'étais tellement certain que gmail ne fournissait pas de smtp (mais vraiment certain), que je comprenais que tu disais qu'il fallait utiliser une adresse fournissant un webmail, d'ou mon message.

Si tu veux effacer les messages H.S., libre à toi.


----------



## alex-xiii (3 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup les amis.

Ne vous prenez pas la tête. J'utiliserai mon serveur SMTP Gmail en mettant juste mon adresse free.

Merci pour toutes vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

Diablovic a dit:


> Oulà, désolé. :sick:
> J'étais tellement certain que gmail ne fournissait pas de smtp (mais vraiment certain), que.......


c'est  un des grands atouts de gmail de passer par son propre smtp
(c'est pas le seul)


----------



## schumi1664 (28 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai beau avoir lu les divers topics concernant ce problème. Pour ma part je n'ai qu'une connexion sur un hot spot de free-wifi. Comment paramètrer mail sous Tiger ? Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2010)

comme avec les autres OS
où est le probleme?


----------



## schumi1664 (1 Mars 2010)

J'ai beau recevoir mes mails mais pour les  envoyer niet.... j'ai beau taper smtp.free.fr comme serveur d'envoi... Rien à faire :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/5409520-post4.html


----------

